# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Win a 3D Printer by using Blokify

## Eddie

Just saw this on their site:  http://blokify.com/win-a-3d-printer

Here are some of the details:

*RULES OF PARTICIPATION:*How to participate:
1. Download Blokify from the iOS store (no purchase necessary)
2. Create an awesome model!
3. Click "3D print" and then "Email"
4. Email the model to "contest@blokify.com"
5. That's it!
Other guidelines:
All models are due to contest@blokify.com by 11:59 PM EST on January 9. No late entries will be accepted.
Models will be judged on overall creativity, so we encourage using a variety of blocks, although it is certainly not required! Also, please feel free to submit as many models as you like; the more, the merrier!
For more information on judging criteria, contest rules, and regulations:
Contest rules and regulations




*THREE PRIZE LEVELS:*
* Cube 3d Printer*_A home 3D printer for you. Valued at $1299.00._


* Full Color Print of Model*_Hold the model that you created on screen. Play with it, brag about it. Experience the colors and textures._


* Blokify T-Shirt*_Add to your wardrobe with Blokify's super sweet threads._

----------

